# OT: Shannon Brown declares himself eligible for NBA draft



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

I like this kids game a lot..........he's a highlight reel waiting to happen,... sort of reminds me of J.R smith........he not what i would call a larry brown player though


he could be a late 1st rounder and if he falls to #29 i would definately want the knicks to grab him......just for the sake of me seeing some sick dunks while we lose another 50 games:clown:....dam it larry


:biggrin:


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Iv liked this kid from his days as a freshman at MSU. If he lasts at 29 he is a STEAL.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> Iv liked this kid from his days as a freshman at MSU. If he lasts at 29 he is a STEAL.


Yeah, that's exactly what the Knicks need! Another shoot-first, undersized combo guard who can't really handle or pass, and struggles a lot with his outside shot. Nevermind that he didn't show up for the biggest games of his career. He put up that big game against Kentucky in the Elite 8 last year, but other than that, he's a chronic underacheiver. 

I'd rather we take a guy like Gansey, someone who isn't like 3 or 4 other players on the team.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

matt! said:


> Yeah, that's exactly what the Knicks need! Another shoot-first, undersized combo guard who can't really handle or pass, and struggles a lot with his outside shot. Nevermind that he didn't show up for the biggest games of his career. He put up that big game against Kentucky in the Elite 8 last year, but other than that, he's a chronic underacheiver.
> 
> I'd rather we take a guy like Gansey, someone who isn't like 3 or 4 other players on the team.




:wait: ummm thats why i said if we could get him with the 29th pick. :whatever:....DUH!....he didnt slip to late first round for no reason......either way 29 is a steal for the knicks....



we are left with the leftover players since we dont have our lottery pick this year so what do you expect......everybody thinks this is an easy process .....it takes time to get a winning team on the floor....and im all for drafting the best player/potential on the board when its our turn to draft IMO


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Dumb attitude....*

Just because a pick is late doesn't mean it's junk. We got Lee at 30 last year and he is a real asset. Aren't you sick of having guys that only do one thing well? If you can't get a stud, get a role player. We have all sorts of needs and undersized long term projects don't fill any of them. I know, ".....but...but... the guy can really dunk" ...big dam deal. You put together guys just like IT does.


----------



## www.sportsinferno.com (Apr 22, 2006)

There is NO WAY that this kid is first round material. He has the potential to be next year but he will not come out this year. I almost gaurentee it. I have covered a lot of MSU games and I have seen this kid play many times. He just is not ready for the pro game. First of all he does not have a position in the NBA. He does not handle that ball at MSU and he is way to small to play a 2 in the League. He is just about 6'0" and really cannot defend well. He gets his steals by jumping the passing lanes ALA Larry Hughes and Allen Iverson. 

Shannon has stayed enrolled in all his classes at MSU...along with that when he signed (for all this is worth) he told Izzo that he was going to stay the full four years. 

This guys is just way too unpolished to make the jump...


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

www.sportsinferno.com said:


> There is NO WAY that this kid is first round material. He has the potential to be next year but he will not come out this year. I almost gaurentee it. I have covered a lot of MSU games and I have seen this kid play many times. He just is not ready for the pro game. First of all he does not have a position in the NBA. He does not handle that ball at MSU and he is way to small to play a 2 in the League. He is just about 6'0" and really cannot defend well. He gets his steals by jumping the passing lanes ALA Larry Hughes and Allen Iverson.
> 
> Shannon has stayed enrolled in all his classes at MSU...along with that when he signed (for all this is worth) he told Izzo that he was going to stay the full four years.
> 
> This guys is just way too unpolished to make the jump...




knicks dont have a 2nd round pick this year ...... nice post though



there's not much to look forward to in this draft.... so im reaching with shannon brown but whatever.....these are just my thoughts, it doesnt mean anybody has to except them


----------



## www.sportsinferno.com (Apr 22, 2006)

ChosenFEW said:


> knicks dont have a 2nd round pick this year ...... nice post though
> 
> 
> 
> there's not much to look forward to in this draft.... so im reaching with shannon brown but whatever.....these are just my thoughts, it doesnt mean anybody has to except them


Yeah I get what you are saying...It would be better to go with Mo Ager if he is still on the board...he is in the mold of a ALLAN HOUSTON plus he has the body/size to play in the league. I think he will slip a lot because he played like crap on the road in the Big Ten along with a first round exit for MSU this year in the tourney. He is ready for the league where Shannon Brown ( a player that I really like BTW ) should stay for one more year.


----------



## www.sportsinferno.com (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Dumb attitude....*



alphadog said:


> Just because a pick is late doesn't mean it's junk


Signed, 

Gilbert Arenas


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Amen, Brother.....*

...and Mark Price...Eric Snow....Othella Harrington.....Mark Blount.....Al Harrington....Ruben Patterson.....AK47....Manu.....M. Redd......Gerald Wallace....Dalembert....Tinsley...Tony Parker...krstic...Gadzuric...Boozer...Perkins....Josh Howard. All guys taken 25th or later.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Dumb attitude....*



alphadog said:


> Just because a pick is late doesn't mean it's junk. We got Lee at 30 last year and he is a real asset. Aren't you sick of having guys that only do one thing well? If you can't get a stud, get a role player. We have all sorts of needs and undersized long term projects don't fill any of them. I know, ".....but...but... the guy can really dunk" ...big dam deal. You put together guys just like IT does.


Truth and repped.


----------



## MVP_23 (Jan 29, 2006)

Shannon Brown and Chris Brown the singer, are brothers


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

MVP_23 said:


> Shannon Brown and Chris Brown the singer, are brothers


you serious? o-O?


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

what about daniel gibson. i mean larry liked chancey billups. and gibson is compared to chaucey. will he be drafted high or will he be low. i think we need toget a sf and a pg or a blocking center in the draft.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

knicks will find someone serviceable with the 20th pick..........



29th pick im still hoping for shannon brown regardless


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Amen, Brother.....*



alphadog said:


> ...and Mark Price...Eric Snow....Othella Harrington.....Mark Blount.....Al Harrington....Ruben Patterson.....AK47....Manu.....M. Redd......Gerald Wallace....Dalembert....Tinsley...Tony Parker...krstic...Gadzuric...Boozer...Perkins....Josh Howard. All guys taken 25th or later.




i could count those guys on my fingers and toes..............regardless the ratio of a pick 25th or later (since the 2 round draft format) becoming a star player are very slim.



most of those guys were work in progress players too when they were drafted.....no one expected a great deal from them....., and i wouldnt call all of them great. a couple you mentioned have been let downs as well lol ..dalembert, boozer, blount,.........Patterson basically made his name being a "Kobe stopper")......there's only 1 gilbert arenas remember that



there are even guys that werent drafted which came out to be quite good like ben wallace and marquise daniels but still......the chances of finding them are 1 in a million


----------



## MVP_23 (Jan 29, 2006)

nah seriously they are really brothers


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

with the 20 pick we should get Rajon Rondo and with the 29 we should get Saer Sene.


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

i rather take Kyle Lowry from Villanova then draft Shannon Brown.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Chosen...*

Apparently you should not have ditched math class........There is at least one guy every year (actually MORE by average) that will be at least a major contributor picked after 25. Rather than say its a 1 in a 1,000,000 chance, we can say there is nearly a 100% chance of having an impact player still on the board; you just have to figure out who it is.. Hell, we got one last year. I never said we would get a star, although it is possible. I said we could get value....a possible role player, at least, rather than just take a flyer on an undersized dunker for your entertainment. hard to dunk if your a$$ never gets off the bench. Plus, half the guys on my list would start for the Knicks. BTW, I didn't include many more players that happen to be on teams, such as Korver etc. You just don't throw away picks if you have good scouting.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Chosen...*

The one huge advantage this team does have with Isiah on board does happen to be scouting so I really don't object to whatever zeke does manage to pull off. If Rondo is availible at 20 we should snag him though, because he is something we don't have. A REAL PG.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

anyone know anything about hassan adams? I don't remember watching too many arizona games this year.


----------

